# Dzelži / Hardware >  Palīdzība portatīvā datora iegādē+jautājums par SSD

## Normāls

Sveiki,
  Zinu jau, ka visiem ir apnicis sniegt viena veida padomus un ieteikumus par portatīvā datora iegādi. Bet, kur gan citur lai vēršos pēc daudz maz objektīva viedokļa, ja par datoriem,to tehnisko attīstību un tirgus cenām pastiprināti sāku interesēties reizi 3-4 gados, kad pienācis laiks iegādāties jaunu datoru.

  Pirms vēl pārmetumiem, lai izlasu kādu iepriekšēju forumu, gribu teikt, ka jau esmu izlasījis, bet pilnībā neesmu atradis atbildes uz sev interesējošajiem jautājumiem, tādēļ ceru uz Jūsu sapratni, kā arī palīdzību.

  Datoru izmantošu spēlēm kā NBA 2K, Assasin's, Battlefield, COD utt. Saprotu, ka priekš spēlēm labāk ir iegādāties stacionāro datoru, bet vienkārši ir nepieciešams portatīvs dators. 
  Cena no 450 līdz 1000eur
  Kādi būtu ieteikumi? (Firma, konkrēts modelis)
  Pašam šobrīd ir šādi varianti no vairākām cenu kategorijām. 
Protams, vēlētos pēc iespējas lētāku, bet, ja tik tiešām ir jūtama veiktspējas starpība, tad nenožēlošu naudu.


*Asus G550JK G550JK-CN349H*
*Asus N550JK N550JK-CN338H* *Asus X555LN 90NB0642-M03930* *Acer Aspire V3-572G NX.MPYEL.014* *Acer Aspire V Nitro7-571G NX.MRVEL.015* *Acer Aspire E5-571G NX.MLCEL.011* *Kā ir ar SSD vai to var ievietot jebkuram portatīvajam datoram, vai tādā veidā nezaudē ražotāja sniegto garantiju un vai tā sniedz tādu darbības uzlabojumu, lai būtu jēga to iegādāties?*

  Jau iepriekš, paldies.

----------


## sasasa

1. Ja viena brenda modeļi, tad gandrīz viennozīmīgi ka dārgakais būs ar lielāku veiktspēju.
2. Ja tieši spēlēm, tad laikam gan laptopi nav tas labākais variants - labi pārdomā! 
3. Laba videokarte nebūs lēta - ņem maksimālo ko vari atļauties sava budžeta ietvaros.
4. ssd tev palīdzēs tikai tad ja spēle bieži izmanto disku, lai gan citādi arī ir patīkami kad piem. windows startē gandrīz bez aiztures  ::

----------


## Radionavigators

Kurš ta vairs pirks jaunu PC ja nav SSD vēderš?!

----------


## Normāls

Zinu, ka nav labākais variants un nav jau tā, ka esmu pārākais gaimeris, vienkārši patīk uzspēlēt jaunākās spēles. Datoru pērku vismaz 2-3 gadiem un, protams, ne tikai spēlēm.
Saprotu, ka palīdzēs, bet cik tas būs jūtami? Vai es varēšu SSD ielikt jebkuram portatīvajam, kuru iegādāšos?

----------


## Normāls

Tā es arī domāju, bet ir ļoti maz portatīvo, kuriem ir SSD.

----------


## ivog

Kādas muļķības - jaunie portatīvie liela daļa nāk ar SSD, izņemot lēto galu. Un liec mierā tos sūda asusus, skaties, piemēram uz HP Elitebook sēriju vai uz makbukiem

----------


## sniegzz

Piekrītu ivog. Tev jārēķinās, ka dators tev kalpos vairākus gadus (teiksim 3-4trus) un uz šajā posmā SSD kļūs tikai vēl populārākas, tāpēc perspektīvi skatoties ir vērts investēt varbūt 100 eiro vairāk dārgāka modeļa izvēlē, tādējādi potenciāli atvieglojot nākotnes darbu (un citas pc saistītās aktivitātes). Veiksmi izvēlē - apsver visus plusus un mīnusus, kuri tev pašam liekas pieņemami un mazāk klausies mūsos  ::

----------

